# How to clean ceramic co2 diffuser?



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Under no circumstances should you scrub the ceramic disc. Doing so will likely damage the pores.

The easiest way is to just put it in some bleach for 15-20 minutes until clean, rinse it off, and then soak in water with the appropriate amount of dechlorinator until no odor of bleach remains.


----------



## nathank (Mar 11, 2014)

do you put the solution through the entire diffuser or just the ceramic surface?


----------



## Mikeygmzmg (Mar 19, 2015)

Just let it sit in a cup of bleach ( I keep mine in until it's bright white again) then rinse it a few times. Hook it up to your co2 again and place the diffuser in a bucket of water. Dump the bucket and repeat that process and it's good to go back in.


----------

